# street legal racing redline startet nicht



## Golf3R28 (7. September 2010)

hi habe folgendes problem. ich habe mir besagte demo geladen weil ich das spiel testen wollte. aber es stürzt andauernd ab noch bevor es wirklich startet. woran kann das liegen?

folgendes steht in dem problembericht.:

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
  Anwendungsname:	STREET~1.EXE
  Anwendungsversion:	2.2.0.0
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	3fc60697
  Fehlermodulname:	STREET~1.EXE
  Fehlermodulversion:	2.2.0.0
  Fehlermodulzeitstempel:	3fc60697
  Ausnahmecode:	c0000005
  Ausnahmeoffset:	00650a51
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusatzinformation 1:	fd00
  Zusatzinformation 2:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160
  Zusatzinformation 3:	fd00
  Zusatzinformation 4:	ea6f5fe8924aaa756324d57f87834160

hat einer ne idee wie man das beheben kann?


----------



## Painkiller (7. September 2010)

Poste doch bitte mal dein System.


----------



## Papzt (7. September 2010)

Das Speil läuft unter vista/7 kaum. ich bin froh, wenn ich mal 2 rennen am stück fahren kann


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

Ist denn die Benutzerkontensteuerung an oder ist Windows Firewall aktiv?


----------



## Golf3R28 (7. September 2010)

also mein system ist öm

ein amd x2 6000+
dann eine 9500 gt 
ein asrock esata 2
3 gb ram
und 500 gb speicher
und dann noch vista 64 halt

ja meine windows firewall is an und was das mit dem benutzerkontendingens ist weiß ich net.

ich kann die firewall ja mal kurz aus machen und schauen ob es dann läuft. 

wenn das spiel wenigstens mal starten würde wäre das ja schon ein fortschritt. denn jetzt klicke ich auf die verknüpfung oder auf die exe und es kommt sofort der bericht 

*edit: no habs getestet ohne firewall ist immernoch das selbe


----------



## Papzt (7. September 2010)

Ja Kompatiblitätsmodus aud XP setzen, dann startet es auch. aber, wie gesagt, ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht lange läuft


----------



## Golf3R28 (7. September 2010)

nope startet auch dann nicht.


----------



## Papzt (7. September 2010)

hm ich habe eben mal geschaut. und es geht sogar einfach so....
welche version hast du denn? Ich habe SLRR 3.2.0


----------



## Golf3R28 (7. September 2010)

2.2.0 glaube ich


----------



## Papzt (7. September 2010)

oh....ok
dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen
vllt ist die inkompatibel


----------



## Golf3R28 (7. September 2010)

ich such mal n patch

*edit: es scheint garkeine version 3.2.0 zu geben. 2.3.0 habe ich aber gefunden


----------



## Papzt (7. September 2010)

mach das. 2.2.1 gibt es noch
Danach geht es glaub ich erst mit nem komplett neuen spiel, nämlich 3.x weiter. ich musste damals auch wechseln
sicher bin cih mir jedoch nicht
Edit: Schei..... tut mir leid, ich habs vertauscht


----------



## Golf3R28 (7. September 2010)

lade den patch gerade. mal sehen ob das was hilft.


----------



## Papzt (7. September 2010)

viel glück.
benutzt du neue autos usw?


----------



## Golf3R28 (7. September 2010)

habs gerade gepatcht und es passiert immernoch das selbe. dann lasse ichs halt.


----------



## Papzt (7. September 2010)

das ist ärgerlich. bei mir startet es einwandfrei. vllt ist win7 da einfach besser als vista


----------

